# Boss shads



## Karl Wolf

Ordered some original boss shads and crime boss lures from boss shads.
(So many boss)

Lure look and feel top of the line.
They were costly but the lures are absolutely perfect aesthetically. Would like a little rattle in the original boss also but they are beautiful lures for sure.

Gonna try them out Thursday


----------



## crittergitter

They work!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

They shipped w/o trebles?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> They shipped w/o trebles?


Trebles came with attached split rings in bags,same package. Sized appropriate per lure


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> They shipped w/o trebles?


Trebles came with attached split rings in bags,same package. Sized appropriate per lure


----------



## Karl Wolf

I was thinking those crime boss versions look like fat musky nuggets.
I can even picture a large eye taking one of those


----------



## K gonefishin

Depth chart


----------



## K gonefishin

Get a 10 inch double pull eye boss it’s a mahogany bait that thumps and wags, one of the top 3 fish on my boat came on one and many others.


----------



## pelagic

Boss Shads are great baits, easy to buy and catch tons of fish. I always have at least one of the 4.5's out


----------



## Karl Wolf

pelagic said:


> Boss Shads are great baits, easy to buy and catch tons of fish. I always have at least one of the 4.5's out


$30 for a crime boss,$38 for boss shads and price goes up for others is "easy to buy"?  We must live in completely different tax brackets.


----------



## pelagic

Karl Wolf said:


> $30 for a crime boss,$38 for boss shads and price goes up for others is "easy to buy"?  We must live in completely different tax brackets.


Some other baits can be hard to come by and fetch a pretty price on ebay. By easy to buy I mean if want a boss shad I go online and order it and a couple days later it shows up. Guys wait in line all night just for the shot at a Baker at the muskie shows. Used bakers go for $150 plus on ebay. 
The nice thing about muskie is you don't need a million colors, a few of the basics and you are set.


----------



## Karl Wolf

pelagic said:


> Some other baits can be hard to come by and fetch a pretty price on ebay. By easy to buy I mean if want a boss shad I go online and order it and a couple days later it shows up. Guys wait in line all night just for the shot at a Baker at the muskie shows. Used bakers go for $150 plus on ebay.
> The nice thing about muskie is you don't need a million colors, a few of the basics and you are set.


I've seen the ridiculous price for some of those on ebay.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I just want to add that these boss shads are really the best looking musky baits I've handled. Going to be trying them out tomorrow for and afternoon, evening casting at W.B.. Hopefully I can get one in the net. Been out musky fishing maybe 6 times now since I moved back and I'm only netting everyone else's fish. Hahah


----------



## BaddFish

Karl Wolf said:


> I was thinking those crime boss versions look like fat musky nuggets.
> I can even picture a large eye taking one of those


I caught a 24" walleye at Pyma last weekend on a 5" orange tuffshad
Years ago, got a big channel cat on a lil ernie


----------



## BaddFish

Karl Wolf said:


> $30 for a crime boss,$38 for boss shads and price goes up for others is "easy to buy"?  We must live in completely different tax brackets.


WOW...I remember when they first came out... I think they were like $18 a piece. I should of loaded up on them then!


----------



## Cat Power

We caught a tank of a 50" LSC muskie on a 4.5" boss shad and a 38" yesterday, and a bonus 36" pike all on boss shads

Incredible baits


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful fish...beautiful pics.
Congrats!


----------



## MuskyFan

Looks like a great day. US side or Canada?


----------



## Cat Power

MuskyFan said:


> Looks like a great day. US side or Canada?


Canada.


----------



## Tony Bologna

You guys cast those boss shad or exclusively troll? Headed up to the Georgian Bay in a couple days and I’ve got one in my kit, just curious.


----------



## TClark




----------



## Cat Power

I put a split ring on them.


----------



## Cat Power

I just bought some Crime boss's. I think those will work great too


----------



## TClark

Beautiful baits for sure!!


----------



## Cat Power

Tried to buy some more 4.5" Boss Shads from team Rhino yesterday, but no stock. I will keep checking back with them


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Tony Bologna said:


> You guys cast those boss shad or exclusively troll? Headed up to the Georgian Bay in a couple days and I’ve got one in my kit, just curious.


primarily trolling baits but can do either!


----------



## Lazy 8

What's the difference between Boss Shads and Tuff Shads?


----------



## luredaddy

They are both good baits. Boss Shads are a recent go to bait , that people are running. The more people that run them, the more fish they catch. Muskies Inc is a plethora of information. As a member , I just compared the number of Muskies over 30" , caught and released on Boss Shads and Tuff Shads. Tuff Shads number is 11,569, Boss Shads number is 3,233. Granted, Tuff Shads have been around alot longer, and they do catch LOTS of Muskies.


----------



## BaddFish

Boss shads are wooden (maybe cedar?) Tuffshads are plastic injection molded, Ive caught fish on both. Boss Shads are made in Chardon, Ohio 
I think the Boss shads have a little more wild wobble to them then the Tuff's
One thing I don't like about Tuffs, is there paint schemes are kind of generic but again...the fish don't mind as much as we think they mind. Tuffs seems to wear the paint off much faster because they don't have the thick e-tex coating like the boss shads. My last trolling fish at WB came on a Boss... (I haven't trolled WB in 2 years) WB is a casting lake for me....at least when the water is not near 78-80 degrees.


----------



## luredaddy

BaddFish said:


> Boss shads are wooden (maybe cedar?) Tuffshads are plastic injection molded, Ive caught fish on both. Boss Shads are made in Chardon, Ohio
> I think the Boss shads have a little more wild wobble to them then the Tuff's
> One thing I don't like about Tuffs, is there paint schemes are kind of generic but again...the fish don't mind as much as we think they mind. Tuffs seems to wear the paint off much faster because they don't have the thick e-tex coating like the boss shads. My last trolling fish at WB came on a Boss... (I haven't trolled WB in 2 years) WB is a casting lake for me....at least when the water is not near 78-80 degrees.


Early Tuff Shads are WOOD, that is what most of us who have done this for awhile look for. If you like a rattle, the plastics are what you want. Plastics have their place , especially in dirty water, Tuff Shad colors cover every palette possible. I have colors that fit every situation.


----------



## Lazy 8

I have 2 Tuff Shads that I tweaked a tad. On one I applied gold leaf and the other silver leaf. Then I sealed them with epoxy. I think the finish actually looks like scales. These are plastic.


----------



## Cat Power

Team rhino has the perch color boss Shad’s in stock again as of today

this is our go to on LSC

bought 4 more tonight 

fyi


----------



## Cat Power

I also like the tuff Shad’s and run them often.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

These were my best 2 last time up on Clair the top one took 3 of our 6 and bottom got 2 and lost 1 and had one more one a ziggie


----------



## crittergitter

Nice thing about Boss Shads is they run true at 3mph or 7 mph. Same with Bakers. I've had other big lip cranks that didn't run true above 3mph. JUNK!!!!


----------



## MuskyFan

crittergitter said:


> Nice thing about Boss Shads is they run true at 3mph or 7 mph. Same with Bakers. I've had other big lip cranks that didn't run true above 3mph. JUNK!!!!


Almost all lures need some tweaking to run at higher speeds. I have several one Baker, several Grants and Tuff Shad’s (both wooden and plastic) and all have needed to be tuned. Nothing that I’ve come across runs straight out of the box. Some are better than others and some experimenting is required. Just like rifles and bows, you need to find their sweet spot.


----------



## Cat Power




----------



## Cat Power

I

I can’t stop

lol


----------



## Cat Power

Has anyone been successful with the 7” boss Shad’s?

Thinking about a couple of the shallow ones


----------



## Cat Power

I have been stocking up on the BS Underboss lures

I really like them


----------



## Cat Power




----------



## Archer4life

What boss shad colors do you prefer?


----------



## Cat Power

Natural perch is by far the best


----------



## Cat Power

C

couple new ones today

7” shallow looks good


----------



## Cat Power

luredaddy said:


> Early Tuff Shads are WOOD, that is what most of us who have done this for awhile look for. If you like a rattle, the plastics are what you want. Plastics have their place , especially in dirty water, Tuff Shad colors cover every palette possible. I have colors that fit every situation.


Ebay has (2) Wood tuff Shads listed right now


----------



## Cat Power




----------



## Cat Power

Boss Shad’s do it again for us


----------



## Cat Power

I bought 4 Boss Shad *Underboss* baits a couple weeks ago, and finally got to try them out yesterday. My initial impression is not positive. Multiple blowouts at 4 mph off planer boards. The baits would actually flip over on their backs and skip on the water surface. Needless to say, no fish were caught on them yesterday. 

I don't think they can handle the surging of the big boards.

I am going to keep playing with them. Maybe they need a big split ring on them or something.

Wish i had a contact over there. that's a lot of money for those


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Cat Power said:


> Boss Shad’s do it again for us
> 
> View attachment 496578
> View attachment 496579
> View attachment 496580


Great looking fish!


----------



## HookSet Harvey

I bought 4 boss shad's this past summer (2 boss and 2 crime). One of the crime boss blew out as soon as it hit the water at 3.5mph tuned it and it's running better but not perfect. One of the boss shads started turning to the side and had to be tuned as well. I'm not super impressed. Side note one of the 22 shorts I ordered also ran to the side as well, yet all the Lil Ernies I have has ran perfect.


----------



## K gonefishin

Wood baits need to be tuned, plastic injection molded usually don't. I have had 60 or so boss shads over the years and still have a ton, I have gotten all of them to run great and caught fish on most.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Some baits do not like boards or prop wash but will run great out the side. I have a 6” ziggie that pops out of the water every so often for no reason but puts a hurting on the fish.


----------



## Cat Power

I sent Boss Shad an email yesterday to discuss these Underbosses. I gave them my phone number as well. No response all day

Pretty disappointing considering how many lures I have bought this year.

Oh well, bought a New 8.5" Mattlock lure instead.


----------



## dtigers1984

Most of these bait makers have full time day jobs too. I’d recommend giving it a day or two before getting upset about not being contacted immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtigers1984

Cat Power said:


> I bought 4 Boss Shad *Underboss* baits a couple weeks ago, and finally got to try them out yesterday. My initial impression is not positive. Multiple blowouts at 4 mph off planer boards. The baits would actually flip over on their backs and skip on the water surface. Needless to say, no fish were caught on them yesterday.
> 
> I don't think they can handle the surging of the big boards.
> 
> I am going to keep playing with them. Maybe they need a big split ring on them or something.
> 
> Wish i had a contact over there. that's a lot of money for those


Did you tune them? It will be the first thing you get asked by the manufacturer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Power

dtigers1984 said:


> Most of these bait makers have full time day jobs too. I’d recommend giving it a day or two before getting upset about not being contacted immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my apologies

I had the wrong email address for them

I’m sure they will contact me


----------



## Cat Power

dtigers1984 said:


> Did you tune them? It will be the first thing you get asked by the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not. Hopefully they can help me with that process


----------



## Cat Power

I talked to Paul at Boss shads.

He was great. He said I could return the underbosses to him if they won't tune properly. 

the reason they are flipping over is the surging forward on the big planer boards, they can't take it. If I run them on TX44 inlines or my riggers, they will run better.

Pretty impressed he offered to take them back. Just wanted to pass that on.

I will keep them just for my riggers


----------



## dtigers1984

Cat Power said:


> I have not. Hopefully they can help me with that process


It’s at the core fundamentals of trolling for muskies. I’d tune them before doing anything else, myself. Here is a link to video on the basics.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan

I prefer a small adjustable wrench vs needle nose pliers. Some of the lure eyelets or wires are tough to bend with needle nose.


----------



## Cat Power

HookSet Harvey said:


> I bought 4 boss shad's this past summer (2 boss and 2 crime). One of the crime boss blew out as soon as it hit the water at 3.5mph tuned it and it's running better but not perfect. One of the boss shads started turning to the side and had to be tuned as well. I'm not super impressed. Side note one of the 22 shorts I ordered also ran to the side as well, yet all the Lil Ernies I have has ran perfect.


I would be interested in buying those 2 crimes and 2 boss if you decide to sell them.


----------



## Cat Power

dtigers1984 said:


> Did you tune them? It will be the first thing you get asked by the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fished Sunday on LSC and tried 3 of the Underboss lures. They immediately shoot out to the side. I tried to tune them with needle nose pliers but can't get the double wire bent and felt like i was going to break the lip. 

I let Paul know at Boss Shad, he immediately, said send them back and he is going to help me. Can't ask for better service than that.

I love Boss shads!!

bought 2 more 4.5" at a local shop on LSC Sunday.


----------



## esox72

Cat Power said:


> Has anyone been successful with the 7” boss Shad’s?
> 
> Thinking about a couple of the shallow ones











The 7” shallows work for me. Not LSC though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

